# Adopting!



## ShepherdMommy11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I am 12 hours away from adopting the most precious 5 month old dutch/german shepherd mix ever known to mankind. With that said, i want to make sure i am able to maintain his pure awesomeness and not allow him to be lost in the crazy shepherd haze. 

I am absolutely obsessed and in love with my pets [though i am only left with one cat right now], i live a very active lifestyle and believe i am prepared for this process. I will be spending much time exercising him and nurturing his shepherd roots to make sure he doesn't annihilate my household; and to make him a well trained pup.

I've been spending a lot of time researching the breed and planning accordingly. Is there any other advice to be given? I want this to be a well disciplined dog, who knows I'm the boss. I feel very prepared; which is probably not good! Is there anything else i need to know and be prepared for, with this specific breed??

Thanks in advance!!!!!
:help:


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

congrats -- pictures are a must as soon as you get that pup home 
my advise , socialize , socialize , socialize!
how exciting for you !


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like you've done your homework so congrats! It's very exciting and be sure to post pics once you get him .


----------

